# Fabricante português de estações meteorológicas



## Nuno Gomes (27 Mar 2016 às 19:03)

Boas,

Comprei a minha estação e estou super contente, comprei a um fabricante português chamado inovassemb que me garante todas as assistências a um preço muito competitivo e sem as habituaia chatices de alfândegas, segundo o que percebi esta empresa está mais virada para a area agricola. Alguém conhece ou é cliente?


----------



## geoair.pt (28 Mar 2016 às 15:10)

Podes dar mais detalhes sobre a estação que compraste? Marca, modelo, especificações técnicas dos sensores,...


----------

